# Tower as a sub?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a reason not to use a 3 way tower as a sub? The tower has a built in sub, with dual 10" drivers. The bass response is better than most subs available today. It's a VMPS Mini Tower IIA.
It would be cut off at 150 hz and above.

Will it blow up?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Almost without exception, where a speaker sounds best and where a sub sounds best will be different. That's why you rarely find speakers with 'subwoofers' built in, because it's too much of a compromise. If they're separate products you can place each where it will perform the best.


----------

